

Optimizing MySQL Queries: Cheat-Sheet for EXPLAIN - 4clicknet

The other week I went to a cool meetup about using EXPLAIN to look at MySQL queries to make them better.<p>Here's the presentation: http://files.meetup.com/3640402/ATT_2012-06-13_Optimizing_MySQL_Queries.pptx<p>Here's a cheat-sheet for EXPLAIN: http://files.meetup.com/3640402/MySQL%20Explain%20Cheat%20Sheet.pdf
======
chris_wot
You really should put this in a blog post.

